# Rogue River Hotshots falling video



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QGqP9khYMw

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1QGqP9khYMw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1QGqP9khYMw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Burvol (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like to take a break from falling timber and cut on some fires next season. I do hazard removals in the winter as well. I'm quite familiar with falling hazardous trees to say the least (not saying that I'm the best). I wish I could have had a camera with me this fall on my rounds through some hazard pieces, they were pretty tricky. I never have footage!


----------



## njforestfire (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice footage! Would like to see more stuff on fire though!!! Great shots! I also wish I had a camera or two for some of the take-downs I have done!


----------



## RPM (Dec 17, 2008)

Why buy an expensive tree jack when you can use your pulaski to lever a tree over (at about 9:00min in the vid). I'd hesitate to call some of those "danger trees" but when do fire crews get a chance to nail big timber....


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow look at all those Husky saws ........





Nice video....


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 17, 2008)

That burning wood has got be be good for your bar and saw...


----------



## Burvol (Dec 17, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Wow look at all those Husky saws ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, too bad they'll never know what a clean filter and lots of torque is like.


----------



## char (Dec 17, 2008)

RPM said:


> Why buy an expensive tree jack when you can use your pulaski to lever a tree over (at about 9:00min in the vid). I'd hesitate to call some of those "danger trees" but when do fire crews get a chance to nail big timber....



Alot of those are probably prep work for burn-outs so they will be a hazard/ throw embers over fireline after they light it. 

But fire crews would never sportfall. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## goatchin (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet footage right there!

Must be pretty interesting to cut a tree like that last one where it's throwing flames from the notch.


----------



## char (Dec 17, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> That burning wood has got be be good for your bar and saw...



Bar and chain are semi-expendable when cutting burning trees...

It's not good when you suck an ember into the air filter though.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 17, 2008)

char said:


> Bar and chain are semi-expendable when cutting burning trees...
> 
> It's not good when you suck an ember into the air filter though.



A bar and chain is heat treated though... Get it near 400-500 degrees and you'll pull temper like a big dog.

You start seeing black and blue, and it's time for a new one.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 17, 2008)

that was sick!

in all honesty though. how does one go about getting on a hotshot crew? 

that last still pic with the guy walking away from that burning stump was awesome.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Dec 17, 2008)

awesome video, just wondering, why leave such a big stump, in one shot the guy was cutting over his head, looked to be alot of useable wood there.


----------



## char (Dec 17, 2008)

They aren't cutting for volume. They are cutting so it doesn't fall on someone and kill them or throw embers over the fireline.

Or for practice it looks like in some of those.


----------



## RPM (Dec 17, 2008)

char said:


> But fire crews would never sportfall. :greenchainsaw:



Never....


----------



## RPM (Dec 17, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> A bar and chain is heat treated though... Get it near 400-500 degrees and you'll pull temper like a big dog.
> 
> You start seeing black and blue, and it's time for a new one.



We had a big ugly cedar that had a chimney all the way to the top - throwing sparks and chit all over the place. Had a MK III and lots of water so we thought we'd bore some vents in the bottom and put it out from the bottom up. Duhhhhhhh, we all found out how the draft on a wood stove works. ...anyways sproket tips peel open kinda like a taco when you heat them up sufficently.....


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> that was sick!
> 
> in all honesty though. how does one go about getting on a hotshot crew?
> 
> that last still pic with the guy walking away from that burning stump was awesome.



jacob can tell you more - or contact your nearest forest service office and see when the next pack test is


----------



## char (Dec 17, 2008)

Apply for Forest Service jobs on www.usajobs.gov or 
https://www.avuedigitalservices.com/usfs/applicant.html


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2008)

char said:


> Apply for Forest Service jobs on www.usajobs.gov or
> https://www.avuedigitalservices.com/usfs/applicant.html



and set aside some time, they take awhile to fill out


----------



## oldirty (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks fellas.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought that last guy was just running without any bar oil. :jawdrop:


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 17, 2008)

2 Cool!:wave:


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow thats Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Billy


----------



## redprospector (Dec 17, 2008)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> awesome video, just wondering, why leave such a big stump, in one shot the guy was cutting over his head, looked to be alot of useable wood there.



They were probably burnt out at the stump. They were trying to get above the hollow to cut them. That's the only reason I ever felled a tree reaching over my head anyway.

Andy


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 17, 2008)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> awesome video, just wondering, why leave such a big stump, in one shot the guy was cutting over his head, looked to be alot of useable wood there.



It was a cat faced cedar. Needed to get into some solid wood, which was over is head.


----------

